# Pregnant Fattie



## etcher1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Pregnant Fattie.
JC potter sausage,orange and yellow peppers,shredded cheddar and mozzarella, and little smokies sausages(baby fatties). 
Not sure what to call it.
Hamburger, shredded cheddar and mozzarella, mashed potatoes, and ranch style beans, 

Every body prepped and ready for the smoker. 

1 1/2 hrs in to the smoke.

Finished and waiting for the knife.

The pregnant fattie.

Mashed potato and bean thing.

Group picture.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 17, 2010)

That's some sweet lookin food there. You get 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






from me etcher.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a great looking smoke. Points from me too


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Man those things look good there Etcher. But what about the chickens they were there too. I like the yard birds cause you know you don't want the chicken police to come an get you. Their not only the wash your hands and boards police. ow the fatties do deserve the top billing but the yard bird dude.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought I had better post under the poultry so the yard bird cops didn't come and get me!


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 18, 2010)

everything looks great, i like the pregnant fattie lol nice name and idea


----------

